# self-contained helmet light with gopro style mount?



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

Looking for a light weight, integrated battery, 2 hour life helmet light ... Anything out there yet that'll mount directly to the gopro mount on my bell helmet?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

There is a light called Folkslight from My tiny sun that has a GoPro compatible mount. Better choice for a helmet light IMO would be to contact Scar on this forum and look at his Amoeba lights. Not self contained though. The battery mounts on the helmet just behind the light. I'm pretty sure he could set it up with a GoPro compatible mount.

The Serfas True 500 and Cygolite Expillion have been converted to GoPro mounts using my GoPro adapters. Details on those are in a thread over in the DIY lights forum here...

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/magicshine-gopro-replacment-mount-842362.html

Posts 107 and 110 show those lights.


----------



## stanleyotdoors (Feb 20, 2014)

Try this:

Self Contained LED Helmet Light with GoPro Adapter | velocity research


----------



## efuss (Dec 15, 2011)

Review: Jet Lites F3 - Mtbr.com


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

I like the Fenix BC30.

Here's an adaptor in case you don't find a light that has a GoPro mount.
Drift GoPro Mount Adapter for HD Cameras DMTADPT B&H Photo Video


----------



## J_Bone (Dec 14, 2014)

Are there any others?? None of those posted seem ideal for a bike helmet. Either not bright enough, batter life or to heavy.


----------



## GH28 (Jun 16, 2014)

Looking for the same thing here too.

2hr runtime
Self-contained - NO CABLES
Snaps into a GoPro mount on a full-face
Weight not terribly important
1000+ lumens


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

You might be able to adapt a regular self contained light to gopro with the help of specifically designed adapter. For example this adapter converts a Lezyne mini drive to gopro
Amazon.com : Rec-mounts Conversion Adapter Standard Gopro?lezyne (Gp-lezyne) : Camera & Photo

That manufacturer makes tons of mounts. It looks like they also make GoPro adapters for Serfas, Cateye and the Niterider Luminas. At least that's what their product catalog shows.

This is another cool one. It converts any flashlight to a gopro mount with help of a cateye mount.

Amazon.com : Rec-mounts Conversion Adapter(light Adapter) Gpstandard(gopro)→ Flashlight Aluminm[gp-light2] : Camera & Photo


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I never knew of those adapters, hell ya lol. Wondering how some of these videos ive seen were made.


----------



## GH28 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/610+K0DTo6L._SY355_.jpg

I have these mounts on my full-face helmet. Preferably something that would snap straight into those, or if I had to use the clevis mount on the light that'd be fine too. I don't need any that go to the bars. That has a different light for it. The idea is that I can stash a torch style or small self-contained light in my pack and just throw it on if I need to get back at night. Having my helmet tethered to my pack with the extra cable gets bothersome and I've been known to snag the cable on branches before.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

GH28 said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/610+K0DTo6L._SY355_.jpg
> 
> I have these mounts on my full-face helmet. Preferably something that would snap straight into those, or if I had to use the clevis mount on the light that'd be fine too. I don't need any that go to the bars. That has a different light for it. The idea is that I can stash a torch style or small self-contained light in my pack and just throw it on if I need to get back at night. Having my helmet tethered to my pack with the extra cable gets bothersome and I've been known to snag the cable on branches before.


Isn't that bottom part of a gopro quick release clip? You can take the other part of the clip and then add the adapter(s) that I linked to and you could mount almost anything on that.


----------

